
Hi Guys, need a help - dotnikstudio
Hello Guys, need an urgent help. I was coding my website and used icomoon icons to be called on my website but there seems to be some abnormal display of icons on the website, some shows up while many are not visible can you guys help? Here is my website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dotnikstudio.com Thanks in advance! :)
======
davelnewton
How would I know if it wasn't working? Try stack overflow--but ask a more-
complete question. I have no clue what it's supposed to look like because I'm
not magic.

------
socaller
Double check your links to any cdns for the icons. The order of the links in
your head section does matter so try switching the order

~~~
dotnikstudio
Let me try switching the order..

------
dotnikstudio
Anyone help please??

